# NOT too good to be true: there miraculously is a cure for IBS



## kingchocolate (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone, people are learning about the role of vitamin D in eliminating IBS. Turns out that most cases of IBS arise from a vitamin D deficiency, and it turns out that most people are vitamin D deficient, despite taking multivitamins. I've been getting more vitamin D since October 2009 and my symptoms gradually subsided. It's miraculous. I usually don't post in forums but my conscience wouldn't be able to handle keeping this info to myself. Anyway, here are some materials for you to check out for yourself:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq1t9WqOD-0...feature=channelAnd for more information about vitamin D, check out the video lecturer's book, The Vitamin D Solution, by Dr Michael Holick. The book will tell you all about how much to take, reliable brands, etc. Personally, I've found the Costco brand works fine. Costco sells a bottle of 600 capsules of 2000 UI each for $14, which is a steal. Following Dr Michael's advice, I started with 50,000 UI per day, then gradually lowered it. Give yourself a month to notice improvements.Check it out for yourself. I'm sure your all skeptical since you feel you've tried everything, and that's why I provide the links.Good luck!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for sharing Vitamin D is a wonderful vitamin







sunlight is the best way to get it but if you can't then you need vitamins but make sure the vitamins are real food and list it on the ingridientsi have heard vitamin D can cure up to 50% of cancers and fully cure so many other disease and illnesseshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCadkv_8_5Q...feature=related


----------



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

Great information. You say that you started with 50,000iu per day. How long did you do that? When did you start to see some improvement? What do you take now?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Thank you. Unfortunately you're not the first one to suggest this. Also, I thought it was Vitamin D3 that was supposed to help not just Vitamin D? There is a certain dr. (can't remember his name at the moment) who is very fond of this treatment. He also recomends you take lots of Omega 3 (fish oil) in addition to the D3. I tried this and was probably taking way too much of both supplements for a while but it didn't work at all.How soon did you notice your symptoms improving?


----------



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

That sounds like a lot 50,000 iu. Is that safe?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

vgail said:


> That sounds like a lot 50,000 iu. Is that safe?


That does sound like much, too much. I think the other poster who posted about this and the dr. (that i can't remember his name) said to take around 10,000 IU of D3 but i'm not 100% sure on that, I just know it wasn't any where near 50,000. Could one's body even absorb that much?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Ok, finally found the post i was refering to (we really need a better search function).http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...=107118&hl=The Dr. is Dr. Davis and the poster was taking no more then 10,000 IU per day max of D3 along with fish oil.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

vgail said:


> That sounds like a lot 50,000 iu. Is that safe?


I wouldn't think so. Can't you just get a blood test for D deficiency? Then if you have it, your doctor can tell you how much to take to bring it up.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pardon my scepticism(uk spelling) but I'm always a bit wary of these quick fix solutions simply because a lot of us IBS'ers have had numerous,blood tests,stool samples,urine samples done to us over the years and a deficiency of any sort has never been mentioned at all in that time.I tried the Calcium treatment which was Calcium Carbonate plus Vitamin D and this worsened my symptoms so I don't think it will work for me.I don't doubt your sentiments but after 20 years of problems I'm always a bit wary of these claims based on my own experiences.


----------



## TimeToGo (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm wary too. But I did buy a bottle of Vitamin D tablets on the basis that they can't do me any harm and as I've tried almost everything I may as well try vitamin D also. Anyway, the bright yellow bottle is very colourful and cheering up there on the kitchen shelf! http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/style_image...cons/icon10.gif


----------



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you so...much for the information. I think I will give it a try. Bless you.


----------

